# What's in your bag?



## nwiemt (Feb 14, 2010)

So it was pretty slow today at the station, and one of the paramedics was cleaning out her bag.  Of course we were bored so we decided to see what she carried around, which prompted everyone to empty their bag for our personal amusement.  What do you have?  Here is what I have:

1) Sony eBook Reader - Passes the time
2) iPod & headphones
3) 14 pens (I am a collector apparently)
4) my last pay stub (sad sight there)
5) 6 Tootsie-Rolls (assorted flavors)
6) Stapler (we do run reports the old fashioned way)
7) Stethoscope (bight orange sprague)
8) mini-maglight (which I was happy about, because I thought I lost it)
9) 9 gum wrappers (still smelled like wintergreen too)
10) my company ID badge (wore that like once, we have name plates on the uniform, why carry a badge too?)
11) 2 blowpops (sour apple)
12) Chapstick (the one in the blue)
13) $9.47 in change (happy little surprise there, I was able to buy breakfast.)
14) Expired coupons for Panera Bread (good thing I found all that money)
15) Advil, Tylenol, and DayQuil in those little single dose packs and a big bottle of Excedrine  (my liver hates me for it, but I eat them like candy some days)
16) phone charger (also works for the eBook Reader)
17) A bunched up piece of paper that turned out to be the homework I lost for paramedic school a few weeks ago (Thank goodness the instructor didn't collect that one)
18) My rigs broken glucometer that I was supposed to leave on the station managers desk (well I did that finally)
19) monitor strip on unknown pt with NSR at 74 bpm, and a note on back that says "this nurse is pi$$ing me off" in my partners handwriting. (she wouldn't release care of the patient to a paramedic until she cleared it with the ADN because the patient was critical.... yeah... thats why your podunk hospital called for a transport to a hospital with an ICU for that patient!!!)
20) a list of names to make cards out for my last CPR class (the class was on Friday, this one was actually not lost in the pit, I knew it was there in the side picket)
21) butane lighter i use to heat my ambulance key for when it freezes shut (though since the bag is in the ambulance that was some bad planning)
22) Last.... a crisp $1.00 bill bringing the grand total up to... $10.47 I didn't think I had. (I love how seeing a dollar got me all excited)

What do you guys carry... and I don't mean what do you think you carry... go look, it's time to clean out the bag.  You might just be able to get some Panera Bread without needing the coupon with all the money you find... on a side note, Panera Bread gets all huffy if you pay with mostly dimes and nickles.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 14, 2010)

nwiemt said:


> 19) monitor strip on unknown pt with NSR at 74 bpm, and a note on back that says "this nurse is pi$$ing me off" in my partners handwriting. (she wouldn't release care of the patient to a paramedic until she cleared it with the ADN because the patient was critical.... yeah... thats why your podunk hospital called for a transport to a hospital with an ICU for that patient!!!)


 
Was your Paramedic qualified to take that patient?  Was it the way he was asking the RN to hurry up and set up the meds pumps for him?   ICUs and EDs have held patients longer until a more appropriate crew can be assembled which may be another service or their own staff to accompany the patient.   IFT hold a lot of liability for both hospitals.


----------



## nwiemt (Feb 14, 2010)

I was with a critical care medic (20 years of experience, U of Maryland CCEMT-P cert), at a 20 bed hospital with no surgical facility, and no doc on the premesis.  The nurse was an LPN who was unable to set up any of the meds herself.  She was unfamiliar with the the differences between an EMT, the only type of pre-hospital response in the area, and a paramedic.  Once the house supervisor showed up and assured the LPN it was ok, we were able to leave.  Fortunately the man was not awaiting time sensitive treatment, so we were able to be political and wait as long as the nurse needed.  I am well aware of the liabilities of IFT transport, my service actually has nurse cars (2 medics, one CCRN or CEN) which we send out for very critical patients.  In the future more questions before the assumptions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## nwiemt (Feb 14, 2010)

And I do realize that you asked questions, but with obvious assumptions


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm... Lets see. 

1 Asus Netbook and power adaptor
1 Amazon Kindle
Charging cords (usb) for Zune, Kindle, HTC Hero, USB to wall adaptor plug
Microsoft Zune 30 (older model) w/ headsets
1 ALS field guide
1 field pharmacology guide
Rescue hook attached to the front of the bag
Flashlight
2 pens
Ibuprofen
2 packets of instant oatmeal (Maple and Brown sugar )
2 packets of hot chocolate
Nalgene water bottle
Power bar chocolate and peanut butter Harvest bar

And that's it.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2010)

Bodies!

Oh wait, that's what's in my trunk..

My laptop, a box of butter cookies, spare phone charger, some "emergency" money for when I forget my wallet, the third twilight book that I never finished reading but don't want to take out, changes of clothes and some random medical supplies that somehow end up in my pocket and end up in my bag or in my dryer.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Bodies!
> 
> Oh wait, that's what's in my trunk..
> 
> My laptop, a box of butter cookies, spare phone charger, some "emergency" money for when I forget my wallet, the third twilight book that I never finished reading but don't want to take out, changes of clothes and some random medical supplies that somehow end up in my pocket and end up in my bag or in my dryer.



Mmmm Butter cookies


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 14, 2010)

nwiemt said:


> I was with a critical care medic (20 years of experience, *U of Maryland CCEMT-P cert*), at a 20 bed hospital with no surgical facility, and no doc on the premesis. The nurse was an LPN who was unable to set up any of the meds herself. She was unfamiliar with the the differences between an EMT, the only type of pre-hospital response in the area, and a paramedic. Once the house supervisor showed up and assured the LPN it was ok, we were able to leave. Fortunately the man was not awaiting time sensitive treatment, so we were able to be political and wait as long as the nurse needed. I am well aware of the liabilities of IFT transport, my service actually has nurse cars (2 medics, one CCRN or CEN) which we send out for very critical patients. In the future more questions before the assumptions would be very much appreciated.


 
Still didn't answer my question about being qualified. Just about anyone from different professions can take that overview of an overview course and use the letters CCEMTP. 



nwiemt said:


> And I do realize that you asked questions, but with obvious assumptions


 
You post a list of mostly trash in your bag and something about your medic's disgust with a nurse who probably only wants a safe transport for his/her patient. What did you expect? Praise for keeping a dirty broken piece of medical equipment used to measure a patient's blood in a bag next to your undershorts and chapstick? I hope you told the biomed department so they can do a thorough cleaning of that glucometer since it was improperly stored.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Mmmm Butter cookies



Be jealous!

To be clear when I say medical supplies i mean a few spare 4x4s some tape and a penlight that may or may not be mine.


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 14, 2010)

i thought you meant youyr trauma/jump bags lol that would be a long list


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 14, 2010)

Its not what is in my bag you should be concerned about, but rather what is in the vehicle with tinted windows that we are taking you to strapped on a gurney


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Still didn't answer my question about being qualified. Just about anyone from different professions can take that overview of an overview course and use the letters CCEMTP.
> 
> 
> 
> You post a list of mostly trash in your bag and something about your medic's disgust with a nurse who probably only wants a safe transport for his/her patient. What did you expect? Praise for keeping a dirty broken piece of medical equipment used to measure a patient's blood in a bag next to your undershorts and chapstick? I hope you told the biomed department so they can do a thorough cleaning of that glucometer since it was improperly stored.



Harsh much

I recognize the importance of the point youre trying to make, but OP was simply sharing a story...

please dont rant on me, this isnt intended to be an attack on you...just sharing an observation


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> please for one post take the serious pants off..
> 
> I recognize the importance of the point youre trying to make, but he was simply sharing a story...


 
And where exactly is it informative to EMS except for carrying sensitive medical equipment in a bag of trash? And some wonder why their data isn't taken seriously or their test results are questioned....

If you do not see why medical equipment should be handled with care or why patient care is a serious issue especially if you treat bad test results, well that speaks volumes already.

We've already been down this topic when others can't figure out why their employers don't give them more equipment to be responsible for.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> And where exactly is it informative to EMS except for carrying sensitive medical equipment in a bag of trash? And some wonder why their data isn't taken seriously or their test results are questioned....
> 
> If you do not see why medical equipment should be handled with care or why patient care is a serious issue especially if you treat bad test results, well that speaks volumes already.
> 
> We've already been down this topic when others can't figure out why their employers don't give them more equipment.



i was speaking more to the nurse in the rural hospital..

As I stated I understand the point you are trying to make but just feel like coming down on OP like a ton of bricks is a bit harsh..

I attribute his post to something like "shop talk" rather than a serious attempt at something relevant..

With that being said

Ive got a couple books, a scope, an extra uniform shirt/pant, extra socks, my laptop/charger, cell charger and then food of course.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> i was speaking more to the nurse in the rural hospital..
> 
> As I stated I understand the point you are trying to make but just feel like coming down on OP like a ton of bricks is a bit harsh..


 
Rural nurse?

Ask that nurse what his/her lab manager would say if he/she found a glucometer treated like that. Chances are that nurse would not longer be allowed the privilege of POC testing and his/her coworkers would be a little upset doing more work or calling lab for every BGL. If we found out the Flight or CCT team did that with the iSTAT, all would be taking an extensive refresher course before we would hold the POC cert for its use by them.  I bet whoever is holding that cert on this glucometer would love to know about how it is treated.

If you treat a valuable piece of medical equipment like trash, how do you treat other equipment or patient care?

Just because it is a fluff 'shop talk' doesn't give one the excuse not to take care of the things they are trusted with.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 15, 2010)

-An old dell laptop
-Aspirin, Tylenol, and Dayquil
-Various hard candies
-Bottle of hand sanitizer
-USB Speakers for the laptop
-CD copies of protocols for two counties
-_Taken_ and _Burn Notice: Season 1_ on DVD
-GPS
-Various rolls of tape
-A Master brand combination lock
-A keychain that says "Why can't I be rich instead of so damn good looking"
-Napkins
-Box of cigars

Yup... that's my crazy bag.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Rural nurse?
> 
> Just because it is a fluff 'shop talk' doesn't give one the excuse not to take care of the things they are trusted with.



Im not sure when exactly i stated otherwise..

Have a wonderful evening


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2010)

Let's see......

One pair of blue sewatpants
Two pairs of grey Smartwool sox
Belt
One can of Veg. soup
One can of corn
iPhone headphones
Receipt from Safeway
Chapstick
Penlight
Flashlight with no batteries
Tube of toothpaste (no toothbrush?)
A card with the sign language alphabet on it (must be from my sister who wants me to learn)
7 laytex gloves
A used Delta airlines ticket from Spokane, WA to SLC, UT
A Washington DC Metro map and sked.
3 pens
Fingernail clippers
Passport
Raspberry gum
Small folding knife
$3.71 in change
Two nasty looking paper towels,
Several candy bar wrappers

Nuffin else


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow...looks like someone once again made a crap-load of ASSumptions and leaped onto their soapbox...again.  Let's count them up.

1.  ASSuming the OP keeps their "undershorts" in their personal bag...didn't see that listed, but hey, maybe I missed it.
2.  ASSuming the OP didn't have the glucometer in it's carrying case while it was in his/her bag.
3.  ASSuming the glucometer was something other than the normal over-the-counter (so to speak) glucometer that is used by diabetics at home and by most ambulance services and are generally very durable.
4.  ASSuming the glucometer wasn't in a separate pocket of his/her bag and was mixed up with "mostly trash."
5.  ASSuming that the items listed were "mostly trash."  Personally I only saw a couple things that would meet that qualification but hey, that's just me.
6.  ASSuming that the paramedic was unqualified to take charge of a pt.
7.  ASSuming that said paramedic told the nurse to "hurry up" and set up a pump for him/her.
8.  ASSuming that the pt even had any drips going or had a pump in use.

I probably missed a couple but those seem to be the most glaring.  Anybody else see a trend in all the ASSumptions that are being made?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Wow...looks like someone once again made a crap-load of ASSumptions and leaped onto their soapbox...again. Let's count them up.
> 
> 1. ASSuming the OP keeps their "undershorts" in their personal bag...didn't see that listed, but hey, maybe I missed it.
> 2. ASSuming the OP didn't have the glucometer in it's carrying case while it was in his/her bag.
> ...


 
So you think a person's own private glucometer is the same as that in EMS? They probably aren't since the person who has a glucometer for their own testing knows the value of it and how to take care of it. The OP clearly stated he kept this piece of equipment in a bag with a bunch of stuff that was mostly trash. I didn't make that up.

Even if a piece of medical equipment is considered durable, that is no reason to treat it like trash. Maybe it is too much responsibility for some which if that is how you treat the equipment your are trusted with, that would include you. 

And if an EMT is bashing a nurse without knowing all the facts, it is fair game. If the Paramedic only has the UMBC cert, that does NOT automatically qualify him to transport a critical care patient. Or, it may by patch but not by knowledge. Those are two very different things. If that is the Paramedic's only claim to bash a nurse then there is an issue. 

If you post your trash, literally, on an open forum expect some comment.


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 15, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> So you think a person's own private glucometer is the same as that in EMS? They probably aren't since the person who has a glucometer for their own testing knows the value of it and how to take care of it. The OP clearly stated he kept this piece of equipment in a bag with a bunch of stuff that was mostly trash. I didn't make that up.
> 
> Even if a piece of medical equipment is considered durable, that is no reason to treat it like trash. Maybe it is too much responsibility for some which if that is how you treat the equipment your are trusted with, that would include you.
> 
> ...


Venty...I'm not arguing with you.  For one, it's futile to argue with someone like you.  A long time ago I was told "don't bother arguing with drunks, people who are stoned or people who are crazy, because there is no way you can win the argument."  For two, *you actually might be right in the ASSumptions you made* (bolded that so you won't miss it); the thing about ASSumptions is that they (often) can turn out to be right, depending on who makes it.  But sometimes they don't, and then the person making the ASSumption looks like an...well...that's probably clear.  Of course, the best thing to do is not make ASSumptions, but ask questions to get the information needed so that you can make an informed assessment/comment/dx/whatever.

Anyway, I'll let the "trash" deal (still not seeing more than a couple things that would be considered "trash" by most people) and snide comments and further derogatory ASSumptions about EMS go since there is no point in arguing with you.  

Cheers.  (and let the continued insults, ASSumptions, rhetoric, personal attacks, and degrading statements continue)


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Venty...I'm not arguing with you. For one, it's futile to argue with someone like you. A long time ago I was told "don't bother arguing with drunks, people who are stoned or people who are crazy, because there is no way you can win the argument." For two, *you actually might be right in the ASSumptions you made* (bolded that so you won't miss it); the thing about *****umptions is that they (often) can turn out to be right, depending on who makes it. But sometimes they don't, and then the person making the *****umption looks like an...well...that's probably clear. Of course, the best thing to do is not make *****umptions, but ask questions to get the information needed so that you can make an informed assessment/comment/dx/whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I'll let the "trash" deal (still not seeing more than a couple things that would be considered "trash" by most people) and snide comments and further derogatory *****umptions about EMS go since there is no point in arguing with you.
> 
> Cheers. (and let the continued insults, *****umptions, rhetoric, personal attacks, and degrading statements continue)


 
You are the only one continuously using the word *** in capitals. But then you always had a problem with getting your point across without the use of profanity or name calling. I merely pointed out that medical equipment should be handled with care because his Paramedic might be treating a patient from the results obtained from it. Bad data could end up with a dire consequences for the patient. 

Also, it was the OP assumed a patch makes someone a Critical Care Paramedic which was an assumption on his part. It was also the OP who made assumptions about the nurse.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

anddddd yet another thread goes to :censored::censored::censored::censored: for no reason...


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> anddddd yet another thread goes to :censored::censored::censored::censored: for no reason...


 
No, not for no reason.  I've made notes that it might be time for a new QA be placed on some medical equipment and a little retraining recommended for those who use the lab's cert for their POC testing.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

the point is...its a debate for a different time and place, the points made in this thread, while all valid...have absolutely nothing to do with the curious question posed by the OP.

I for one, am somewhat interested and curious in what people bring to work.  

After all, I come to this subforum for ENTERTAINMENT, rather than serious discussion.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2010)

ah2388 said:


> the point is...its a debate for a different time and place, the points made in this thread, while all valid...have absolutely nothing to do with the curious question posed by the OP.
> 
> I for one, am somewhat interested and curious in what people bring to work.
> 
> After all, I come to this subforum for ENTERTAINMENT, rather than serious discussion.



Good information can come from an entertainment thread, and it has in a way. 

VentMedic's heart is in the right place, but she comes across wrong, and people often antaognize her.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Good information can come from an entertainment thread, and it has in a way.
> 
> VentMedic's heart is in the right place, but she comes across wrong, and people often antaognize her.
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


 
Yeah I come across wrong because I still have hopes of EMS being a heath care professsion rather than just entertainment for some.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Yeah I come across wrong because I still have hopes of EMS being a heath care professsion rather than just entertainment for some.



assuming this is directed at me, check your comprehension skills...

i said that this SUBFORUM is for the purpose of entertainment...read the subforum description.

EMS Lounge Sit back, relax, and start up discussion with fellow medics. This is a perfect place for new users to make their introductions.

doesnt seem like the place for a bunch of serious/aggressive conversation!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 15, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Good information can come from an entertainment thread, and it has in a way.
> 
> VentMedic's heart is in the right place, but she comes across wrong, and people often antaognize her.
> 
> Can't we all just get along?



I think she does it to herself, it is the constant nitpicking, defamation, arrogance and personal attacks. At some point nobody listens or takes serious any potential contributions people like that make. At best they are entertaining, otherwise it is background noise.

Anyway, I hope nobody was using the broken glucometer on a patient. Or at least being aware of fecal/oral transmission of various microbes when storing the glucometer next to their underwear and then using it to measure capilary blood glucose from the patients tongue. Which may not be relatively safe even for medicine.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 15, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I think she does it to herself, it is the constant nitpicking, defamation, arrogance and personal attacks. At some point nobody listens or takes serious any potential contributions people like that make. At best they are entertaining, otherwise it is background noise.


 
 I don't post on this forum near as much as I did when we actually has a few regulars who enjoyed discussing medicine rather than trash in a personal bag.    Now this forum is about how marijuana users, heorin addicts, convicted felons or whatever can get an EMT license and you leading the way as their advocate and number one fan.


----------



## ah2388 (Feb 15, 2010)

i for one would love the opportunity to discuss medicine with you..

I would also enjoy reading offtopic EMS related threads where I can speak casually without fear of being ranted on...


----------



## RDUNNE (Feb 16, 2010)

What a fun thread to be so horribly ruined. Such a shame. I do doubt they were using a broken glucometer on their patients.


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 16, 2010)

so whats in my bag?  Laptop,  ebook,  psp,  bunches of movies,  various headsets,  stethoscope,  pens and more pens and a little notebook,  some yummy granola bars,  a couple packs of bubble gum,  cell phone charger,  garmin nuvi,  and about 40 bucks in a safe place...


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 16, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> I don't post on this forum near as much as I did when we actually has a few regulars who enjoyed discussing medicine rather than trash in a personal bag.    Now this forum is about how marijuana users, heorin addicts, convicted felons or whatever can get an EMT license and you leading the way as their advocate and number one fan.



Do you think I am insulted by this?

Don't most medical providers say they want to help people? Especially in EMS that doesn't always mean medical intervention. 

I seriously doubt from your posts you can discuss medicine in anyway other than blindly citing the rules you follow because you have simply mastered a particular system and have been exposed to more knowledge than you can apply. You even have to change others statements so you can just spout the same ingenious positions. I think you are a fraud and your crusade for more education is just so you can come here and make yourself feel superior to the EMS folks because you have a few more arrows in your healthcare decision tree than they do. 

A true professional, in the opinion of some smarter than me, internalize morals. They do what is best because it is best, not because it is the rule. They also know when and how to deviate.  

Rules are tools made for fools. A prescription for people so they do not make the wrong decision from lack of knowledge or logical ability. In US EMS strict rules have to exist, especially considering the current education levels. Those same rules don't even apply to many collegues in other parts of the world.

Did belittling people who came here for help make you feel better about yourself because you have not made the errors they have? Sort of hypocritical from somebody who chastises EMS workers for being callous towards certain populations of patients. 

I am fortunate enough to have a broad spectrum of intelligence as well as to be able to empathize with people and see multiple sides of a situation. I have also found that encouraging and empowering people is much more rewarding for everyone than belittling them. 

I sincerely like to help and advocate for people. In my mind anyone who seeks help is worthy of it, nobody should know the feeling of asking for help and receiving only antipathy. If you find this forum distasteful, I encourage you to move on. But I have a feeling you will miss the forum more than it will miss you.  

Fire away your inevitable personal attack, I doubt many will find you credible enough anymore to take much notice. You might also want to thank the forum mods for not strictly enforcing their own rules. 

Say what you must to make yourself feel better. But the rate at which you seem to burn bridges you may not find many who you may want to talk with will want to talk to you. I am an observer, not a jury; it looks to me like you are reaping what you have sewn. Good luck in your endeavors.

As for whats in my bag, a notebook, a packet of kleenex, a stethoscope, a couple of pocket guides, a white lab coat, a pen light, trauma shears, and some pens and pencils and whatever book I am studying on a given day. All in seperate pockets.


----------



## alyssa_ (Feb 20, 2010)

Erm, yes... what's in my bag.

- laptop
- gum
- calculator
- power bar
- snowboard wax
- screwdriver
- screws
- flashlight
- ski mask
- albuterol inhaler
- some sumatriptan
- water bottle
- notebooks
- pens and pencils

I'm either on the slopes or at school.


----------



## RDUNNE (Mar 4, 2010)

-Extra jacket, socks, and underwear
-toothpaste/toothbrush
-Q-tips
-deoderant
-Saline Solution (for contact lenses)
-tons of pens
-$4.67 in change
-2 extra lighters
-2 packs of gum (Winterfresh)
-pen light
-flashlight
-spare batteries for the tv remotes =)
-Field guide
-an old set of ears i'd forgotten about (my own personal ones, not off the truck)
-bottle of ibuprofen
-the badge I lost last month (glad i found that :blush
-laptop
-portable dvd player
-charges for cell phone/laptop/dvd player
Thats all of it ^_^


----------

